# Northwinds



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I was at the custom northwinds site and they have a summer sale going on. You can get 50 northwind bodies for something like 87 bucks. No stakes but the knutson stakes are pretty crappy so I don't think that you are losing anything by not getting stakes. Knutson stakes have to be replaced because they break so easily. This is a pretty good way to build a large spread.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

You are right on with the Knutson stakes, after 4 days in the field over 1/4 of the stakes are broken. I am considering replacing all the Knutson stakes to avoid problems in the future. Overall I think that Knutson's are a good deal, but the stakes are subpar. 
-
I checked out the customnorthwinds stuff, it would be interesting to see some of there videos...their spreads look pretty sweet. I never thought that I would see a good mallard or canada northwind...but his look than I ever imagined they could. 
-
Another project for you gg this summer?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm going to have a trailer, 900 northwinds and at least 100 floaters next spring come hell or high water. I don't care if I have to get another job to do it. As long as I'm going nuts I want 5 doz more bigfoots too.

I don't know if I have the talent to make mallard northwinds. But we will see. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jason....

I got the customnorthwinds goose hunting video for ya buddy.

Jim sent me one a couple months ago.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

what is the web address for the custom northwinds? thanks


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

duckman53821 said:


> what is the web address for the custom northwinds? thanks


customnorthwinds.com


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Jim has some great decoys. I just started my spread this last yr and have mostly the wind sock decoys. I have a the chance to hunt with Jim over the last yr and have learned a lot from him. Mostly.... A big spread of decoys that move. And he has that. All of the videos that he has are good. I really like "eleven days in heaven" shot in saskatchewan two falls ago!!


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

I've only just begun to try to custom paint my NW's. I gotta give Jim Jones a lot of credit, these decoys aren't very easy to get going but im still just a beginner  Anybody have some good tips for a beginner??


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Bartman, PM gandergrinder, the Nodak crew hunted over his custom northwinds this past spring season and man they look pretty good. He painted all 400 of them all by himself. So I would think he has a couple pointers he could give yah.


----------

